# Sticky  We have a common goal... the wellbeing of every injured pigeon that needs our help



## Skyeking

While we do expect people to seek out good qualified avian physicians in a timely matter when neccessary,especially when a bird is seriously injured and requires surgery, there are variables, circumstances and exceptions.

Not everyone can find avian vets who are pigeon friendly or knowledgable in their location when time is of the essence; there are emergency situations that demand immediate attention to stabilize a bird. If they aren't able to find one, they may be able to seek out a regular vet who has in fact, treated pigeons. The information they can receive on this forum from our expert rehabbers can save the bird's life so it can be brought to a qualified vet, avian or not, or rehabber- if one is in the vicinity or down the road. 

A truly good rehabber will know when to refer a bird to an avian vet and usually knows a good one themselves, and often works with them on an a regular basis. 

While we do have a resource/s forum, not all people have access to the rehabbers and/or a good avian vet, that are on the lists. 

Every situation is different and needs to be dealt with individually, depending on the extent of injury, the location of the bird, the overall general health of the bird and resources available. 

We have a common goal and that is to give the best advice and resources, if possible, to new members with birds having serious and not so serious injuries. There is not always rehabber/qualified avian vet help available, in which case we do the best we can, even stabilizing the bird for travel to where there is help. 

There should be NO ARGUMENT of whether a member should seek out a qualified avian vet in cases that require surgery -or not, it is A FORUM RULE. Also arguing about the bird seeing a vet can be a moot point if there is none. Arguing is also distracting, undermining and taking the subject off course, and not helping the bird. 

However, in some cases, WHERE THE NEED FOR AVIAN VETERINARY CARE IS CRUCIAL AND THERE IS AVIAN CARE AVAILABLE, advice regarding seriously injured birds can go on for days, too long in some threads, without ever the suggestion the person seek veterinary care for the bird. Valuable time is wasted and the bird is forced to suffer needlessly when there are those that it would appear...would rather play doctor...perhaps to satisy their need to stroke their ego more than they actually have the bird's best interest at heart.

ALSO, there has been little advice posted on STABILIZING THE BIRD (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-life-saving-steps-9457.html), prior to any kind of treatment and/or transporting a bird to find help, which should be first and foremost.

The POINT is, we all need to abide by forum rules, work together, stop taking sides, and/or stop the self-righteous mentality, and wasting time on pointless issues, let us all FOCUS on the bird, and WHAT is BEST for the bird, that is what this forum is all about. Let's work together united as one front.

Thank you.


----------

